# HELP Crispy cookies came out CHEWY??



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I made fortune cookies that came out a little chewy?
I thought this was because I used no corn syrup
I was using a Martha Stewart recipe
egg whites
superfine sugar
ap flour
butter
heavy cream
almond extract
the cookie shuld have been light and crispy
What did I do wrong??
what could have caused it??


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I don't think that you have done anything wrong. I used that recipe years and years ago and seem to recall that mine were a bit chewy, which is why I switched to another one. I couldn't even begin to remember what the one I switched to was, I'll look around and see if I can find it.

Sometimes Martha is great, sometimes you wonder if any one tests the recipes before they go to print.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

What ingredient makes one cookie crispy and another chewy? or is it temp
Did I cook too long or not enough?


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

use less creme and butter and maybe alittle more sugar that might work. But I agree with izbnso, its probably the recipe. In my opinion 70% of the baking recipe out there don't work out like they are suppose to.


----------



## mishka (Jul 12, 2012)

Izbnso

Did you find the fortune cookie recepie you used ?

Can you share please ?

thanks


----------

